# Berks bbq bash



## chris1237 (Jul 13, 2008)

Berks is coming up this Friday. I know rag will be there are there going to be any other bbq central members there? Also there will be a pot lock dinner on Friday night for the teams this year. 


I cannot wait until Friday

Chris


----------

